# Vocês estão namorando?



## mikasa_90

_- Bridge, muito lindinho aquele menino que está quase sempre com você, qual é o nome dele?
- Daniel Cleaver.
- Vocês estão namorando?
- Não, ainda não Rebecca.


__I think that is portugaise or not? Can you help me with the translation?
Grazie.
_


----------



## Tedehur

It is definitely portuguese (or brazilian), but I don't know any of them enough to put forward a translation.


----------



## Que trem doido

Yes, it is Portuguese.  I also think it is more Brazilian because of the use of the word "lind*inho*".  We should wait for a native speaker though.

- Bridge, that boy that is almost always with you is very beautiful *(I don't think handsome quite covers it here, it seems to be more than just handsome)*, what is his name?
- Daniel Cleaver
- Are you two going out/ dating?
- No, not yet Rebecca.


----------



## Orreaga

I don't know about "lindinho" but *você* in this familiar context gives it away as Brazilian Portuguese (*você* is the polite form in Portugal).


----------



## astrogilda

'lindinho' is like quite cute - beautiful and and sweet.

al the rest was already translated


----------



## IsaC

"lindinho" doesn't mean it is brazilian portuguese but "está sempre com você" does. In Portugal we never say "com você" but "consigo" and in a polite speech.

Another sign that it is brazilian portuguese is "estão namorando", because we don't use the gerúndio, we would say "namoram?" or "estão a namorar" allthough this last option doesn't sound very correct.

Lindinho is difficult to translate, "Lindo" means beautiful, more than just cute, but "lindinho" can mean the person is not so beautiful, is just a little bit or it can be a sweeter way to say that the person is beautiful. 

In Portugal if someone askes me "what do you think about my friend?" and I answer "é lindinho" it would mean I don't find him very interesting, is just a way not to say is not pretty. But we don't use it much, we would rather use, "bonitinho".

But in Brazil the meaning can be very different, and this is a brazilian dialogue.


----------



## avok

Should not it be _"Vocês estão namorandos?"?_


----------



## jazyk

No, gerunds never take an s.


----------



## ayupshiplad

avok said:


> Should not it be _"Vocês estão namorandos?"?_


 
Present, not perfect, participle


----------



## avok

I must have confused "namorando" and "namorado" 

voces estao namorados?


----------



## Vanda

avok said:


> I must have confused "namorando" and "namorado"
> 
> voces estao namorados?


 
Também não, Avok. Você precisa de mudar o verbo:
Vocês são namorados?


----------



## avok

Oh God.... yes Vanda......... I must visit Portuguese forum more often


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Lindinho = cute/charming
Namorando = dating (gerund)
Namorado = boyfriend
Namorada = girlfriend


----------



## Que trem doido

Eu tinha pensado que o uso freqüente dos diminutivos fosse um jeito Brasileiro de falar.  

Mas, ao ler o "post" do IsaC, parece que errei.  
Então, o uso freqüente dos diminutivos é usado tanto no Brasil, quanto no Portugal. 


Ou talvez eu estou enganado.  Pode alguém me ajudar???


----------



## Vanda

Eu acredito que seja uma característica portuguesa que fizemos questão de preservar. Lendo os clássicos portugueses, você verá o uso abundante de diminutivos. 
Agora, o uso particular da expressão _lindinho_ (que eu uso e abuso; pode perguntar para alguns foreros), eu pensei que fosse mais da banda de cá da lagoa.


----------



## IsaC

Que trem doido said:


> Eu tinha pensado que o uso frequente dos diminutivos fosse um jeito Brasileiro de falar.
> 
> Mas ao ler o "post" da IsaC, parece que errei.
> Então, o uso frequente dos diminutivos é usado tanto no Brasil, quanto em Portugal.
> 
> 
> Ou talvez eu _esteja _enganado.  _Alguém me pode ajudar_???


 

Sim, os diminutivos também são usados em Portugal
ex: "Tenho um _cãozinho_ bebé, é tão _pequenino_ e _fofinho_!!"

Podemos não usar os mesmos diminutivos nos mesmos contextos mas também os usamos


----------



## Que trem doido

Não sei por que fiz essa suposição.

Puxa, que vergonha.


----------



## Vanda

Vergonha, não, Trem. Minha intuição diz que é brasileira. Ainda mais, além do lindinho tem o você (tá, sei que não é uso apenas brasileiro, mas aqui está somando), mas o tom dado é bem brasileiro.


----------



## Selena Mello

From Brazilian Portuguese to English:

- Bridge, very cute that boy who is almost always with you, what is his name?
- Daniel Cleaver.
- Are you two dating?
- No, not yet, Rebecca.

'lindinho' is the affectionate diminutive of the word 'lindo'
'lindo' means very handsome, 'lindinho' means very cute
'namorando' is the gerund form of the verb 'namorar' 
'namorar' means to date, 'namorando' means dating
'namorado' means boyfriend, namorada means girlfriend


----------

